# Unable to install programs, please help.



## Demonromance (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm windows Vista ultimate user, and yesterday I got a strange error that I tried so hard to fix it but I couldn't, I used Google search but I couldn't find any solution. I hope that someone here will help me to fix it, instead of formatting.
The problem is, some programs won't be installed, when I double click on them I get one of those two error messages:

ShellExecuteEx failed; code 1155
No application is associated with the specified file for this operation

or:

This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations control panel.
Unable to elevate, error 1155

The programs are fine, I tried them before but now there's something wrong with my system, so would you please help me to fix my problem? step by step? Thanks a lot.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you get this error when you double click on any executable (.exe) files or just setup.exe? From your post it sounds like it is just installers. If so I would download and install the most current Windows Installer Package from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/...6F-60B6-4412-95B9-54D056D6F9F4&displaylang=en.


----------



## Demonromance (Jun 27, 2009)

I downloaded Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-ia64.msu and Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x64.msu, both of them didn't work, message says: (The update does not apply to your system). Then I downloaded Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x86.msu and it installed fine, after the reboot I tried to install the applications but I got the same error!
Yes, they are executable (.exe), setup.exe are fine but executable ones refuse to be installed.
Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, copy and paste all below into notepad, in notepad click on "file" then "save as" in the save as box call it EXE.reg and save to desktop locate file on desktop and double click to merge into registry. Reboot to take effect.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\OpenWithList]

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\UserChoice]
```


----------



## Demonromance (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, that didn't work.
Thanks for your help, I think I'm gonna format my computer.
Thanks again


----------

